# Sarcasm



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## NicNak (Dec 9, 2008)

:loveit:   They are right, :nah: they don't need our help haa haa haa


----------



## amastie (Dec 10, 2008)

:rofl:
Good stuff!
amastie


----------



## Meg (Dec 10, 2008)

Haha


----------

